# USB 2.0 Driver for ASUS A7N266VM



## ras (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi,
 I need to upgrade my USB to USB2.0, and I searched in Asus webite, but I didn't got it. Can anybody tell where from I will get the USB2.0 driver for A7N266VM?
Thanking You,
Ras


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 25, 2006)

Just install SP1 or higher .. and make sure ur mobo supports USB2.0 ...


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 26, 2006)

If not u can buy one USB -> PCI Card....

i just got 1 for 300/- with 1yr warranty and 5 USB SLOTS.....4 Outside and 1 internal...!!

Just its that...XP has installed its drivers auto...and i havent installed...the drivers from CD....

So do u ppl think i need to install those...will it give boost...coz to be frank am kinda not gettin the real USB 2.0 speeds...

yeah i hav installed SP2


----------



## ras (Sep 26, 2006)

I am aleady using XP+SP2


----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 26, 2006)

Then just refresh the drivers from hardware manager ...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 26, 2006)

ASUS A7N266VM mobo has onboard usb 1.1 controller. there are no usb 2.0 controllers. you'll hafta buy a usb 2.0 card.


----------



## mobilegeek (Sep 27, 2006)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> If not u can buy one USB -> PCI Card....
> 
> i just got 1 for 300/- with 1yr warranty and 5 USB SLOTS.....4 Outside and 1 internal...!!
> 
> ...



Dipen can u upload the drivers plz ..
 I dont get good speeds so I want to try that.
I posted a thread but that thread went nowhere
Regards


----------

